# What things do you wish you had known as a journeyman?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Years ago, when you first decided you wanted to become an electrician, you probably had a couple of goals. Whether it was the idea of job security, the desire to learn a trade that didn’t require you go to college or you were told you could make good money, you started down the path to learning everything you needed to learn about the trade. Now many, MANY years later you’re a master electrician with your own business and employees and apprentices. As you look at the journeymen and newbies that you’re training, you think back to when you were starting out. *Things You Wish You’d Known as a Journeyman*


What things do you wish you had known as a journeyman?

What do you wish someone would have told you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@Cricket, do you actually mean as an apprentice?

Journeyman is pretty much the top step for most members here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Find a transition out of field work before you hit 50, you will not be as valuable as a 35 year old working with your tools. This doesn't apply to everyone but, be prepared. Run work or find a niche that is easy on the body.
Keep yourself in good shape, avoid all tobacco, don't get into the alcohol everyday after work habit. 
Keep your trade knowledge current. Don't get into a a rut doing one type of work.
And.
Put money away every week.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have thought about this all day.
I have no idea. Yet!


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wished I'd know more about psychology or personality traits. That is not only very helpful when running jobs but just in general.

While doing a lot of contracting work in a GM factory it was amazing to people watch and notice the groups that "formed". Some of them were:
* Harley riders (always wore Harley gear of some type everyday)
* Golfers (they set at the same lunch table every day)
* Country & Western people (wore cowboy hats, vests, etc. daily)
* Farmers (always set at the same table too)
Etc., etc., etc.

I wasn't judging, just observing and found it interesting.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bill39 said:


> I wished I'd know more about psychology or personality traits. That is not only very helpful when running jobs but just in general.
> 
> While doing a lot of contracting work in a GM factory it was amazing to people watch and notice the groups that "formed". Some of them were:
> * Harley riders (always wore Harley gear of some type everyday)
> ...


FWIW, the Emo group will take in anyone. :wink:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a hard question for me. I started out knowing it all, and now I don't know nuttin'


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, I'll say it. These "conversation starters" are as lame as it gets.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

MTW said:


> Ok, I'll say it. These "conversation starters" are as lame as it gets.


Then don't read or reply to them. They are contained to one section for the featured articles. :wink:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

better ways of dealing with stress from the @$$hats who gave me the heart attack!:vs_mad:


there are ways to fix stupid but not without committing a capital crime!:devil3:


----------



## Butterchuck (Jul 29, 2018)

I wish I knew just how physically difficult the job can be at times. Like now I'm on 12 hour days 7 days a week for what will be a little over two weeks. after 25 years just being on my feet that long is just as tough as pulling in 600's or running 4" rigid.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cricket said:


> Then don't read or reply to them. They are contained to one section for the featured articles. :wink:



I think Perhaps Peter's biggest wish in life is his own channel where he is boss. I'd join of course, if I could post artwork. I love forums that let me post my artworks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Butterchuck said:


> I wish I knew just how physically difficult the job can be at times. Like now I'm on 12 hour days 7 days a week for what will be a little over two weeks. after 25 years just being on my feet that long is just as tough as pulling in 600's or running 4" rigid.



You are not going to be able to run like that when you have a chunk of your liver removed. Start taking it easy ahead of the trial, and don't forget to supplement up ahead also.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure... applies to many different things, from hands-on all the way to spending some time researching the direction you want to take your career instead of letting the winds of change decide for you and having to backtrack later.

It's hard to practice, though, because many people in the world live and breath by mere appearance. If you're standing there "doing nothing" (thinking about how to attack a problem) they want you to get busy, do something, fix it! Unintentional ignorance is nigh incurable, and unsurprisingly this aspect of people will make everything more difficult, despite the very shallow appearance of being productivity driven.

Family will pressure you in the same way regarding your career choices. Sure, some people just need a kick in the butt, but if you're serious about your work then this pressure to stay working at all times regardless of what that is or where it'll lead you is not necessarily aligned with your long-term interests.

So what I wish I had known was just how little most people think ahead, and how important it is to do so regardless of whether anyone else wants you to. Swimming against the current is hard, but the longer you do it the stronger you get.


----------



## Butterchuck (Jul 29, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> You are not going to be able to run like that when you have a chunk of your liver removed. Start taking it easy ahead of the trial, and don't forget to supplement up ahead also.


Yeah, well it's tough to say no to that much overtime. Might as well do it now. I’m gonna need the bread.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I think Perhaps Peter's biggest wish in life is his own channel where he is boss. I'd join of course, if I could post artwork. I love forums that let me post my artworks.


You could post all the artwork you want to Mikey.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I retired from that...:vs_laugh:

What I wished I knew then what I know now................ 

#1) The internet is going to become a really really really huge thing. So next time do not get out of the fiber optic business and don't sell all your tools and equipment that you amassed for the same. (I really didn't see that one coming at all, I admit it right here and now).

#2) Same goes for photovoltaic installations on dwellings. I didn't get into it in a big way , but I got to watch around 75 other small shops who are now closed down and the owners are sailing around the world in their 90 foot yachts using ten thousand dollar bills and gold bars to ballast the damn boats..... 

#3). Don't retire early. I did that and the market crashed so after that I had to restart working again from practically scratch all over again cause my retirement money went largely bye bye. It wasn't any fun to be sitting around doing nothing all day anyway, retirement is not always what it is fashionable to believe it is.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm mostly deaf these days, mainly from exposure to loud noises when I was younger. Mostly from construction jobs. 

Take care of your body and it will serve you well. Abuse it and it will fail.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

micromind said:


> I'm mostly deaf these days, mainly from exposure to loud noises when I was younger. Mostly from construction jobs.
> 
> Take care of your body and it will serve you well. Abuse it and it will fail.



I'm experiencing some of the early warning signs of hearing loss. It's time to take hearing protection more seriously.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> I'm experiencing some of the early warning signs of hearing loss. It's time to take hearing protection more seriously.


What? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> What?


:no:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm experiencing some of the early warning signs of hearing loss. It's time to take hearing protection more seriously.


I sure wish I would have.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

I wish i was privy to more safety oriented practices. 

In fact, i wish some past instructor had taken us all out in some field to witness just _what_ an electrical explosion could do


----------

